# Soil moisture meter



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone here use a soil moisture meter to help you tell when you need to water your lawn?

I am thinking about getting one because I struggle with being able to see the signs that my lawn needs water. I think I might be over watering my lawn. I try and get around an inch down over two waterings every 5-7 days.

Interested if anyone uses one. If so what do you use.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Following. These don't look too expensive and seem like they could be useful.


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

FieldScout is one of the best. Pricey though.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@dfw_pilot @Mightyquinn are both using one


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I have one of these that connects to my weather station.

The lawn data is then uploaded to my weather website lawn page.

Finally, my Rachio irrigation controller waters based off of the weather station data.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Soil probes are a cheap way of determining soil water content - pull a core, then roll it around in your palm. Over time you get used to holding a core and determining if it's too wet or too dry.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Are you wanting it to be automated or something you look at manually?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Just something I look at manually. Thinking it might make it easier to determine when my yard needs water.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You looked at tensiometers? I am unsure of the cost but definitely manual viewing required.


----------

